# هل يوحد مسيحيين من فلسطين المحتلة ؟



## The light of JC (29 يوليو 2011)

سلام ونعمة الرب يسوع المسيح 

انا مسيحي جديد تابعت المسيحية منذ اكثر من اسنة و قررت اعتناق المسيح من قبل 4 
شهور و في الحقيقة لا استطيع في الوقت الحالي ان ازور كنيسة :a82:

اتمنى اذا كان هناك احد من فلسطين المحتلي مسيحي و خصوصاً لو كان من مدن قريبة

كـ حيفا , الناصرة , باقة او جيرانها ان يتواصل معي قليلاً لانني في ورطة و احتاج لمرشد و اعدكم اني لن اتعبكم معي و لكنني اشعر بأنني ضائع احتاج لان اركب سفينة المسيح ولكن
اريد من يساعدني على صعود سلم السفينة , فدرجاته تحتاج لمتمرس على صعود السفينة


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يوليو 2011)

*ياحبيبى متقلش بياناتك اتواصل مع حد من بلدك بينك وبينه هتبقى سر ازاى وانت قايلها   
*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يوليو 2011)

*فى حد هنا من فلسطين علشان يساعد الاخ يتابع فى كنيسة
*


----------



## The light of JC (29 يوليو 2011)

انا شوفت شخص اسمه اعتقد كيرليس كان بدي ابعتله رسالة خاصة بس ما عرفت ما لقيت هالرمز

الرب يبعتلي ابن الحلال .. يلي يقدر يساعدني


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يوليو 2011)

*هو كيرلس من فلسطين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لو من فلسطين هشوفهولك لو فى حد تانى يتطوع
وياريت الادارة تشيل بياناته
متكتبش بياناتك تانى يا حبيبى فى جيران لينا مش حلوين بيصطادوا فى المية العكرة 
*


----------



## The light of JC (29 يوليو 2011)

شكراً لك يا عزيزي الرب يباركك


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 يوليو 2011)

*لا هو يعطى بياناته

ولا سنعطيه بيانات أحد

فالحل هو طرح مشاكله الخاصة على إدارة المنتدى ، فى رسالة خاصة ، وهم سيجدون له الطريق المناسب*


----------



## The light of JC (29 يوليو 2011)

على فكرة انتا مش عارف هيحصلي ايه ازا حد عرف من بلدي او قريب عني حاجه ده انا هروح في ستين داهيه و هشوف ليالي مفيهاش ضو قمر بس يسوع يحمينا


----------



## The light of JC (29 يوليو 2011)

لا يا مكرم ليه الكلام ده ؟ انتو بدال ما تساعدوني بتعملو فيي كده يعني ايه ان يبعتلي حد من فلسطين 

حاجه نتواصل فيها اما موش اقصد بيانات بس علىا لاقل تواصل عبر رسائل ايه دخل البيانات انا عرضت

 موضوعي لكي يراه الفلسطينيين و يراسلوني خاص موش ردود فالموضوع ده


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 يوليو 2011)

The light of JC قال:


> على فكرة انتا مش عارف هيحصلي ايه ازا حد عرف من بلدي او قريب عني حاجه ده انا هروح في ستين داهيه و هشوف ليالي مفيهاش ضو قمر بس يسوع يحمينا


*
لو تقدر تضحى بوجودك فى هذا المكان الذى تخشاه هكذا ، فذلك يكون من الحكمة

*


----------



## The light of JC (29 يوليو 2011)

انتا اكيد تقصد اني اترك بلدي بس انا هاعمل كده بعد ما اتجوز ..


----------



## يا رب خلصني (23 سبتمبر 2011)

انا قصتي مثلك يا اخي  قرأت كثيرا عن المسيحية وامنت واقتنعت بكل كلمة 
اريد ان يكون اليسوع مخلص وكل يوم اصلى له لان يساعدني
انا اريد الذهاب للكنيسة ولكن لا اجد من يساعدني فانا لا اعرف مسيحي من غزة
اتمني من الرب ان يساعدنا


----------



## The light of JC (23 سبتمبر 2011)

انا قصدي منطقة الناصرة و ليس غزة  

الرب يكون معاك


----------



## يا رب خلصني (23 سبتمبر 2011)

اعلم ما هو قصدك اخي ولكن اقول انه الحال من بعضه ولو بتعرف احد من غزة يقدر يساعدني يا ريت تعرفني عليه


----------



## The light of JC (23 سبتمبر 2011)

ولا يهمك اول ما اعرف على طول هكلمك


----------



## The light of JC (23 سبتمبر 2011)

انا اعرف واحد اسمه ابو مالك .. مسلم من غزة موجود معانا فالمنتدى


----------



## يا رب خلصني (23 سبتمبر 2011)

لا اريد رجل دين مسيحي


----------



## reno2011 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

انا معاكم كمان ممكن اتعرف على حد من غزه ممكن يساعدنا


----------



## The Antiochian (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*انتبهوا يا متنصرين ، بيكون ألف واحد متربص فيكن .*
*صحيح في متنصر من غزة مشهور جداً وهو ابن قائد في حماس .*


----------



## reno2011 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

قبل ستين تقريبا سمعت هيك خبر وهو ابن قائد فى حماس بس هو سافر امريكا واعلن من هناك تنصره وقبوله للرب يسوع مخلص والف كتاب بيفضح فيه الارهاب فى حماس  ربنا يثبتنا ويعينا وينور قلوبنا


----------



## يا رب خلصني (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*صحيح هو ابن قائد في حماس بس مو من غزة هو من الضفة واسمه مصعب حسن يوسف *

*ابن القائد الحمساي و حسن يوسف احد كبار قادة حماس برام الله *


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

* نوّرتم المنتدى يا ولاد بلدي  أي حد منكم بقدر أساعده لا يتردد بمراسلتي وإضافتي لقائمة أصدقائه.

أخوكم كيرلس*


----------



## يا رب خلصني (24 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي ++ كيرلس ++ نحن بحاجة الى مساعدتك ممكن تقدم لنا مساعده هذا اميلى ارجوا ان تقوم بالتواصل معي

​


----------



## +فبرونيا+ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*عزيزي كيرلس... حاول تساعد حتى الاشخاص اللي بيسكونوا بعيد عنك عن طريق ابك الاعترافي هو يعرف الاباء الاخرين فى المحافظات الاخرى وسيدلهم الى أين يذهبون..


ربنا يباركك. *


----------



## Rosetta (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*يا سلام كلكم هون متحولين إلى المسيحية  
ليتمجد إسم الرب دائما وأبدا 
ومبرووووك عليكم المسيحية والخلاص إخوتي الأحبة 
عنجد صار بنفسي يعملوا إحصائيات لأعداد المتحولين من الإسلام إلى المسيحية 
أكيد العالم العربي الإسلامي رح ينصدم بالنتيجة لأنه كلهم يتحولون إلى المسيحية في الخفاء *


----------



## +فبرونيا+ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*ROSETTA **

عارفه أن كمان نفسي يعملوا احصائية عشان المسلمين فاكرين أن مفيش غير مسيحين بيتحولوا للاسلام.. ميعرفوش كمية الاعداد الهائله من المسلمين اللي بيتحولوا للمسيحية... وشئ هام جدا (أكتر اللي بيتحولوا من الاسلام للمسيحية بيكون عن علم وبحث... وهذا نقلا عن كلام شيخ من شيوخ المسلمين) لكن أكثر اللي بيتحولوا من المسيحية للاسلام بيكون بضغط من حولهم... *


----------



## The light of JC (24 سبتمبر 2011)

لو اي واحد يحب المساعدة و يقدر يجي الناصرة يا ريت يراسلني


----------



## يا رب خلصني (24 سبتمبر 2011)

للاسف لا نستطيع الخروج للناصرة


----------



## My Rock (7 يناير 2012)

تم حذف المشاركات السياسية. 
الرجاء عدم تكرار هذا النوع من المشاركات والأعضاء الذين شاركوا بهذه المشاركات، رجاءاً انقلوا ارائكم ومشاركاتكم هذه لمنتدى اخر غير منتدى الكنيسة.

حذاري من تكرار هذا النوع من المشاركات.


----------



## maria123 (7 يناير 2012)

اهلا و سهلا  انا جوزي من غزة بس صارلو زمان عايش بل سويد 
بصراحا هوة بيحكيني انو المسيحية خايفين بغزة و اكيد انت اصعبلك لانو تركت الاسلام
اللة يكون بعونك


----------



## Abd elmassih (10 يناير 2012)

الله يكون فى عونكم جميعا والرب معكم ويحفظكم ولا تخافوا كما قال رب المجد


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (3 فبراير 2012)

بس الغريبة يا أخونا The light of JC انه لهجتك مش فلسطينية !!! هو اصلك فلسطيني؟؟؟ لهجتك مصرية...سوري اذا انا فهمانه غلط يعني


----------



## The light of JC (3 فبراير 2012)

*لع انا فلسطيني و اصلي فلسطيني وكلي فلسطيني بس بموت باللهجه المصرية وهون المعظم مصريين فبتكلم مصري على فكرة انا كلامي كلو ملخبط بجمع بكل اللهجات مصري فلسطيني اردني سوري كويتي عراقي ... الخ ماكو مشكلة :$ *


----------

